# Working Man Blues - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

The rhythm guitar part to the Merle Haggard classic is covered in this video.....thanks for watching!


http://www.youtube.com/user/tonedr#p/u/39/V7x_EwO0haA


----------

